

Show HN: Ekho, a simple way to add voice interactivity to your site - ppymou
http://ekho.io/

======
sarvagyavaish
Nice implementation!

~~~
ppymou
Thanks!

------
timonovici
for chrome? seriously?

~~~
whacker
I am sure other browsers will be supported in future. Why would a developer
spend time testing other browsers if the project is not even known to succeed?

